# what kind of dog food do you buy



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

I get Diamond Dog Food lamb and rice.
It's good stuff and my girls like it.
Makes they're coats really shiny and soft.


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

My dogs eat Pedigree dry food. Sadie gets a little funny about eating sometimes so we put a tablespoon of wet Alpo in her food too. Then if she gets really picky we throw a little shredded cheddar cheese in it. Can you say spoiled? hehe


----------



## MissCrissy (Apr 6, 2006)

Didn't Diamond food have a problem? I've heard bad things. I wish I could remember where I read it and I'd link to it.

I feed Emily a little bit of everything. Sometimes it's premium and sometimes it's not.


----------



## snowbird (Apr 5, 2006)

We buy purina lamb and rice! That's the only thing he will eat! I have a free bag of purina coming from purina after taking the purina one challenge! Go on their website and see if they still offer it.


----------



## Bips (Apr 5, 2006)

My dog eats pedigree dry food aswell. Its better for his teeth, and we've been feeding him dry food since he was a puppy. He's gotten used to it, but we give him a bit of wet food every so often, as a treat.


----------



## Cleo's_Mommy (Apr 10, 2006)

I feed Cleo Wellness dry Super 5 mix chicken and brown rice. She loves it, but eats it a little too quickly, so I mix it with warm water to help her slow down.


----------



## papillon806 (Apr 10, 2006)

I feed Timberwolf Organics (www.timberwolforganics.com). My picky papillon puppy loves their formulas! We rotate between the "Wild and Natural," "Ocean Blue," and "Southwest Chicken and Herbs." GREAT food!


----------



## donnav27 (Apr 11, 2006)

I feed my dogs and cats only organic, natural or holistic foods -- The Honest Kitchen, Wellness or Eagle Pack are my main brands. 

Donna's Natural Pet
[email protected]
http://www.donnasnaturalpet.com


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

Hehe, my dogs get kibbles n' bits. prince is very picky and won't eat iams or science diet but you give him any kind of kibbles n' bits and he's happy. i also give them brown rice about once a week. its really good for their coats.


----------



## JulieRuin (Apr 12, 2006)

*dog food*

I buy my dog Purina ONE Lamb and Rice. The vet recommended it because other dog foods made her really itchy and she would bite at her feet. I guess she's allergic to something in other foods, but I can't remember what. I have bought canned dog food once or twice, and she goes completely INSANE over it, but I think she's allergic to that stuff too.


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

I give my dog a mix of canned and dry science diet, he likes it and i really don't have any other expenses right now other than my dog so i don't really mind the price.


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi - new here - but saw the reference to Diamond brand dog food and thought that I should really post the link to the major recall they had. Although all Diamond distributors were supposed to take the product off their shelves, it's not impossible to imagine that some slipped through. Please check your bag to make sure it isn't part of the recall. 

http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/diamond12_05.html

For those of you with questions on dog food, this site is amazing to tell you how to read the labels, as well as listing the labels from pretty much every dog food you can think of:

http://www.doberdogs.com/menu.html


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

thanks , ill look into the diamond recall


----------



## papillon806 (Apr 10, 2006)

Killerdrgn said:


> I give my dog a mix of canned and dry science diet, he likes it and i really don't have any other expenses right now other than my dog so i don't really mind the price.


If you can pay alot for dog food, there are plenty other brands that have FAR better ingredients than Science Diet. If you read the label, you'll notice that the Science Diet has the same ingredients as a grocery-store brand dog food...so technically you are paying for marketing, not good ingredients.


----------



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

chicken soup for your dogs soul, its da top of da line, and inexspensive


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

papillon806 said:


> If you can pay alot for dog food, there are plenty other brands that have FAR better ingredients than Science Diet. If you read the label, you'll notice that the Science Diet has the same ingredients as a grocery-store brand dog food...so technically you are paying for marketing, not good ingredients.


I dunno, maybe it has more of the better ingredients and less filelr stuff. Is there anythign thats cheaper but better?


----------



## cheronape (May 13, 2006)

*Dog Food*

I was feeding my dogs Purina Pro Plan varieties, Until recently when I found that my 2 larger breed appear to be allergic to it.. my vet suggested that since I have a variety of sizes and ages of dogs{ Ranging from 8 weeks to 6yrs and from a mere 2 pounds to 50 pounds} that I switch to an all natural product called Nature's Variety Raw Instincts Grain Free Diet, because it is not only suppose to be all Natural and Grain Free but that it is also formulated in such a way that dogs of all ages shapes and sizes benefit from the food... Any Opinions anybody??????????/


----------



## eley (May 21, 2006)

Nutro Max large breed puppy, he's gonna be on that until he hits 18 months, then we'll see.


----------



## Mastiffmom (May 21, 2006)

We feed Exclusive Chicken and rice


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I feed my dogs Canidae. It's free of corn, mystery meat, harmful synthetic preservatives, etc. My Border Collie mix has corn allergies, and plus corn is a cheap filler and is hard on most dogs' stomachs so I avoid it in everything I feed, including treats. So far, I love it.

*Is obsessed with dog food* >@[email protected]<


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

we feed iams puppy, small breed. 
*dj360* my groomer told me about the chicken soup for the dog food. She has been showing/handling dogs for a long time and said that it was really good and inexpensive, you can get it at cosco. When I get them off the puppy food, I'm going to check it out myself.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

My dogs eat Timberwolf Organics.


----------



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

*drfong* GOOD CHOICE! IT REALLY IS GOOD, IT HASE THE TOP INGREDIANTS IN THE RIGHT % AND EVERYTHING.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

In the right % for what type of dog?


----------



## eley (May 21, 2006)

Nutro max, large breed puppy


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

i use that dogy soup thing, my dog had trouble adjusting to it at first, but now he's ok. it really is good. the ingrediants are the specific order their supposed to be in, for a top quality food.


----------



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

BUFFY said:


> i use that dogy soup thing, my dog had trouble adjusting to it at first, but now he's ok. it really is good. the ingrediants are the specific order their supposed to be in, for a top quality food.


*curbside,* that was the answer right there to ur % question. so i basically dont need to say, because buffy said it....and by the way *buffy* when you say doggy soup stuff...do you mean chicken soup for the dog lovers soul?


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

yeah...what ever.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

dj360 said:


> *curbside,* that was the answer right there to ur % question. so i basically dont need to say, because buffy said it....and by the way *buffy* when you say doggy soup stuff...do you mean chicken soup for the dog lovers soul?


That doesn't answer my question. Don't bother, it's as clear as mud.


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

here *curbside*, since im bored, ill explain. it's not in the right percentage for any specific breed. it's in the right percentage to give any dog healthy gums, teeth, bones, and fur. but it obviously cant do much about ltos of diseases, because then it woud start to become more specific to breed, like your thinking....get it? cause thats all i got.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Right now, my dog eats Pedigree. Personally I do not want her to be eating this food, because I believe there are much better choices out there for her. I don't have much of a say in it though, because right now we live with my grandparents and they buy the dog food.

When I am the one buying the food, it will most likely be something made by Nutro. I still have some research to do with all that though.

My dog, and my grandpas dog both do fine on pedigree, btw. I just believe she could be eating something healthier.

oo oo, she's a big fan of regualr chicken and rice. I am to, so thats a win win situation.. lol.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

You may want to consider this: http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=menadione. As a precaution, I took my pup off Nutro Ultra, because it contained menadione sodium. I currently use a product by Eagle Pack...at least until I discover something bad about that brand.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Also, Canidae, the food mine are on now, is about the same price as the Natural Choice, but with higher quality ingredients which is why I switched (I can't remember if I even mentioned switching her or not but I did since I discovered a few things about the Nutro Ultra that I disliked). >@[email protected]<


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> You may want to consider this: http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=menadione. As a precaution, I took my pup off Nutro Ultra, because it contained menadione sodium. I currently use a product by Eagle Pack...at least until I discover something bad about that brand.





> "has been banned from use in food and supplements for human use in many European countries due to serious side effects, including permanent damage and deaths"


Ew. Anyways, I've heard of Eagle Pack before, and I was going to read about it.. I just never got around to it I guess. Maybe i'll go ahead and do that now. Thanks for the advice, I appericiate it.

Think i'll be reading up on the kind that Cheetah uses as well. Do you know anything about that brand, curbside?

*EDIT: CHEETAH GET YOUR BUTT ONLINE!!!! LoL*​


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I'm at work. I'll get online when I get home. >^^;<


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Cheetah said:


> I'm at work. I'll get online when I get home. >^^;<


pfft. he wouldn't even notice Xfire I bet.. you should get it there  hahaha. How long until you get off? --you should message me in the PMs.


edit: nvm... preds on, im gonna go kick his ass at halo now. rofl.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I have no personal experience of Canidae, but I took a quick look at the ingredients, and it gets my thumbs up.


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, i took that challenge too, i got the purina one dog food, but i bought puppy chow {purina} 2! Kool, but now im hearing its a bad brand


----------



## Danegirl2208 (Jul 6, 2006)

my dogs are fed a RAW diet...no kibble in this house


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

I feed NutriSource (http://www.nutrisourcedogfood.com). I've had great results with it- good poops, proper Lab coats, clear eyes, clean ears, etc. As an added bonus, the company sponsors events at my local retriever club- although I'd still feed it even if it didn't.

Btw, Purina is not bad. Many champions have been raised on Dog Chow (GASP! Yep, that's right, Dog Chow!), although there are quite a few successful breeders who feed Pro Plan. I'm not about to argue with their success. Also, the amount of Menadione Sodium in various dogfoods is very, very negligible- just look how far down it sits on the ingredients list, that far down it's pretty minute.

Darcy


----------



## Dog Lover (Jul 6, 2006)

Our dogs eat Nutro Max Large Breed Controlled Growth Lamb and Rice Formula. It's supposed to be good for their joints. Which is good because one of our dogs has a bad front leg.


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

I use California Natural and it is made by natura and it is a great food!!


----------



## luvmylabs (Jun 28, 2006)

I feed my boys Innova. They love it.


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

luvmylabs said:


> I feed my boys Innova. They love it.


Great job!!



dj360 said:


> chicken soup for your dogs soul, its da top of da line, and inexspensive


It is a good food but we tried it and our dogs gained a lot of weight so we had to change the food.


----------



## lkeffect (Jul 6, 2006)

I feed a combo of Innova and ProPlan large breed


----------



## Lady_Jedi (Jul 11, 2006)

Beau will only eat the Nutro small bites lamb and rice. We tried several other brands (Iams, Eukenuba, pedigree) when we first got him and they all cause allergic reactions and caused him to lose his fur. Our trainer suggested the Nutro and now it's the only dry food that hs will eat. And if he's been really good, he gets a little bit of shredded cheese on top.


----------



## luvmyblklab (Aug 24, 2007)

Marley eats Eagle Pack...I rotate his protein between duck, lamb, & chicken (that's the Large Breed Adult).
I also buy Natures Variety Raw medallions.

I give him a bunch of supplements and raw bones too, but that is another thread.


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

I feed Junior Nutro Max puppy dry and a homemade mix of rice, mix. veggies, and ground turkey with the Nutro max wet. He loves it..of course so do the cats...


----------



## JAYBO837 (Dec 8, 2006)

hello, have you ever heard of 'nutro" brand k9 food?? lambmeal& rice formula??? i have heard alot of people in my area swear by it.


----------



## ticman (Feb 3, 2008)

I was using Flint River Ranch but have just switched to Orijen.

Mike


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Teddie's on Solid Gold Barking at the moon. It's a grain and gluten free food and a great brand. Teddie loves it and he's a pretty picky eater. 

Next round I hope to bu Wellness core or Innova Evo. I've also tried raw, but it's not so much as a meal as a dental clean and treat for him.
EDIT: Wow I just noticed how old this thread is..eek


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

My older dog eats Blue Buffalo adult lamb and rice. My 6 month old allergy prone German Shepherd pup has just started (today) eating Natural Balance Potato & Venison forumla. So far she LOVES it. She was eating it out of the dog food scoop before it got to her bowl. She also ate AROUND the blue buffalo mixed in (slowly getting her used to the new food). She left mostly bits of the Blue Buff food.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

When I got Snoopy I fed him purnia puppy chow as thats what the breeder was feeding then when I found out about canidae and found a store I switched him to canidae when he was 5 or 6 months old.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Solid Gold Hund-and-Flocken


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Teddie's on Solid Gold Barking at the moon. It's a grain and gluten free food and a great brand. Teddie loves it and he's a pretty picky eater.
> 
> Next round I hope to bu Wellness core or Innova Evo. I've also tried raw, but it's not so much as a meal as a dental clean and treat for him.
> EDIT: Wow I just noticed how old this thread is..eek



LOL what's old becomes new again. I homecook and feed raw. (just so I don't go off topic)


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

I use to feed my dog Solid Gold but she didnt do too well on that so I switched her to Avoderm http://www.breeders-choice.com/dog_products/avodermdog.htm
and she is doing well on that food. She's fed dry kibble only not canned although they have the canned food of that as well.


----------



## TollerSunny (Jan 31, 2008)

In the morning we feed Fenrier and Fellow mixture
There is a german food from bestes futter

In the evening we feed raw.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

My group all get RAW.

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## BriMac35 (Nov 17, 2006)

My three get Canidae Lamb and rice with a tbl spoonful of Merrick canned mixed in . The Merrick canned seems to be their favorite .


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

All three of mine are on Canidae All Life Stages.


----------



## BulldogPoppa (Feb 6, 2008)

My 8 month old English Bulldog eats Wellness "Fish & Sweet Potato" a premium dry kibble. He loves it and it works great for his sensitive skin. Also it is on the Whole Dog Journal's Top Dry Food List. Wellness will send ya a bunch of $5.00 off coupons too, if you call and ask for them.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I just switched my dog from Innova adult to Canine Life which is a base mix that you mix with meat, egg, oil, an orange veggie and a green veggie, an apple, blueberries and cook into puppy muffins. I also have to give her a salmon oil supplement for the Omega 3's. My dog loves it but it's kind of expensive and I don't cook for myself so it's kind of weird that I'm cooking for my dog. If I were to go back to kibble, I'd choose Innova again but maybe mix in some Orijen fish.


----------



## Abbysdad (Dec 23, 2007)

WOW! One person that feeds their dog/pup Blue Buffalo. All the reading I have done Blue Buffalo seemed to be a really good food. Abby is only 4 months old but I will switch to Innova when she becomes an adult. My cat eats it and he looks super duper!


----------



## kjnewk (Nov 26, 2007)

Innova EVO for my pups


----------



## sarasmom (Feb 8, 2008)

I feed Life's Abundance that i order from www.bestpetvalue.com

There is so much difference in my dogs and cats, their coat, behavior, less stool, etc. When I first tried it, I saw a difference in only a week. They eat so much less of it, too because they utilize more of it. (and I don't have to worry about the recalls, either). Even my picky-eater elderly cat loves it!


----------



## EllaMay (Jan 21, 2008)

Healthwise is a VERY GOOD food and good price for great ingrediants, no fillers!


----------



## sarasmom (Feb 8, 2008)

I buy Life's Abundance through www.bestpetvalue.com My dogs (and cats) LOVE it, they eat less of it (because they use more of it) and they have fewer stools (because they use more of it). A great many dogs are allergic to corn - and it's an inferior source of protein. Dogs need animal protein to thrive. AAFCO states the levels of protein, fat, etc. that have to be in the food to call it "complete" or balanced", but they do NOT stipulate that it has to be useable by the animal or safe. This website (bestpetvalue) has a comparison chart and you can get a free sample. There's also a 30day money back guarantee

Barrel chested dogs need a food they can utilize more of, so they eat less....too much food increases their chance of gastric torsion which means surgery or death. 

One warning I like to pass on because it seems to be unknown by most people. Dogs are also allergic to onions. If you feed your dog scraps, make certain it does not contain onions or onion powder (sausage, some pizza dough, etc). This produces Howell-Jolly bodies (I hope I spelled that right) in their red cells. The liver takes out these red cells and WHAM - anemia.
A small amount and your dog may seem simply tired and get over it. Some every day and it's chronic. Enough (determined by his/her sized and blood volume level) and death! Just be careful....


----------



## Missie2007 (Mar 13, 2007)

Same here. Thought I was doing the right thing putting her on Nutro Natural Choice but I too, discovered some stuff that was questionable. Still, I think you could do a LOT worse than Nutro. A whole, heck of a lot worse....

Missie's on Canidae most of the time and doing just great. I rotate with Chicken Soup and occasionally Innova.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

I feed Canidae for Buddy. Mel is on a special diet for his heart, but if not I would feed him Canidae also


----------



## Gizm0 (Mar 13, 2008)

I feed my dog Orijen for puppies. I've been switching him over from Nutro Puppy small bites and its hilarious how he won't even touch the Nutro stuff anymore. Orijen is 100% natural and has no grains so its high quality. His coat his healthier and he's much more active. Also I noticed his attention span has gone up.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I feed Taste of the Wild to both my dogs. I also feed my cats the TOTW cat food.


----------



## Alygi (Mar 23, 2008)

I feed Colbi Techni-Cal Adult Chicken formula. It's a good quality food made entirely in Canada from all-Canadian ingredients. And it's affordable.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I feed Canidae All Life Stage to Stitch and Innova Puppy to Melanie. When Melanie reaches 1 year i will switch her to Canidae. I like Canidae better and plus its a little cheaper, hehe



Gizm0 said:


> I feed my dog Orijen for puppies. I've been switching him over from Nutro Puppy small bites and its hilarious how he won't even touch the Nutro stuff anymore. Orijen is 100% natural and has no grains so its high quality. His coat his healthier and he's much more active. Also I noticed his attention span has gone up.


i read on the reviews that feeding puppies gain less food is not good because of the high protien level.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Rio and Savannah are on Eagle Pack. Rio gets the adult form and I switch flavors. Savannah gets large breed puppy.


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

Right now, both Jin-Sook & Kyung-Soon are eating...
Eagle Pack - Anchovy (dry kibble). 

I rotate their food every 3-5 months however, it doesn't stay the same. 
They both need a food with a low to moderate protein and lower fat percentage but high in calories (that's pretty hard to find.)


----------



## LucyGoosy (Mar 19, 2008)

I feed Lucy Innova dry with occasional Innova canned either mixed in if she is fussy and not wanting to eat the dry or frozen in a kong toy for a treat.

She is a pretty picky dog and eats this food very well. The food seems to be great for her.


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

LucyGoosy: Ohh I hope for both yours sake she doesn't form a food addition. 
I have a foster cat with that issue right now. Yeah it is a pain!


----------



## raquyx (Dec 27, 2007)

I feed raw and wouldn't dream of feeding anything else.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

My dog and cats are on Chicken Soup for the Soul brand foods...My kitties also do well on the Eagle Pack Holistic diets...

My pup gets raw bones, and some raw chicken, and beef off and on through out the week as well. I can't afford to feed it as a soul diet though, otherwise I would feed her half homemade, and half raw...unfortunately it would break me...atleast at this point in time!!


----------



## Gizm0 (Mar 13, 2008)

kenRC51 said:


> i read on the reviews that feeding puppies gain less food is not good because of the high protien level.


I've read that too but it does not really concern me too much. Its more of an issue for larger breed dogs. Also a canines natural diet is almost 100% grainless. When do you see a dog in the wild eating corn or wheat?


----------



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

Innova puppy chow in the beginning, but we've graduated to the evo adult now.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

We went raw in December...so that's what our pups get.

Before that it was Canidae ALS.


----------



## talltail (Jan 25, 2008)

Both my dogs get Wellness super5 mix, lamb and rice formula. Luckily, they're not picky and they do great on it!


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I feed my dog Canine Life. It's a mix to which I add meat, eggs, green beans, sweet potato, apple and blueberries and bake in muffin tins. She likes it and I can vary the meat and veggies (as long as there is one orange and one green veggie). I could also just cook them without the meat and then add raw meat. I also feed Urban Wolf which is a grain-free mix and just add raw or lightly cooked meat and eggs. 

To anyone who feeds Kibble and bits, you may want to reconsider as it has propylene glycol and hydrochloric acid in it. I emailed the company about it and the rep told me that propylene glycol is acceptable in certain amounts but she didn't say anything about the acid. I think aspirin has hydrochloric acid and I'm sure in some concentrations, it's not harmful but why give it if you don't have to? I'm sure you don't add it as a condiment on your food.


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

I feed my older dogs Innova Senior Plus, My younger dogs Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul Adult Dog Formula, and my puppies Wellness Just For Puppy


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Bo is transitioning from Science Diet Puppy (what he was eating at the shelter) to Innova Large Breed Puppy. When he is 9 to 12 months old, I plan on switching to EVO. My cats are on EVO and doing great.

We also try to give him a serving of chicken and usually potatoes and carrots once a day. There are no additives (salt) we boil the chicken and veggies just for him.


----------



## MyDog M*A*S*H (Mar 30, 2008)

Wellness, Innova and have used Taste of the Wild in the past as well. So many good brands are difficult to find locally.


----------



## AutumnWynd (Feb 20, 2008)

Both Dog and Cat are on Blue Buffalo...they love it!!!


----------



## raquyx (Dec 27, 2007)

Gizm0 said:


> I've read that too but it does not really concern me too much. Its more of an issue for larger breed dogs. Also a canines natural diet is almost 100% grainless. When do you see a dog in the wild eating corn or wheat?


Look on the back of a bag of Innova Evo. We're talking 40% protein. Whereas a hunk of bone-in meat is mostly moisture. Once you factor out everything else, it's really only 10% protein.


----------



## cjgeary (Apr 1, 2008)

I tried many kibble type foods because one of my std poodles had skin issues. The Science Diet the Vet recommended did not help nor did any others I tried for allergy/sensitive skin. Like some other posts I read, I couldn't see paying the prices for Wellness and other natural foods, so I did some research and started making my own. I don't feed totally raw, but the skin issues have gone away. Their food and treats have human food and I feel it is as good or equal to the high priced food.

It does take a little time to prepare a week or 2 worth of food but no more than it takes to drive to the pet store for special food.


----------



## Kennydawg (Feb 14, 2009)

Our "Princess" who is twelve, and almost toothless has to eat canned food.

She is very fussy, and we have a hard time getting her to eat. She always wants "people food", and most of it is not really any good for her. My folks spoiled her, and my Dad used to give her chocolate, which I know is supposed to be poison for dogs. Well, that dog would be long dead by now, if it were. However I do think that was a main reason for her teeth being in the shape they were in.

I have this strange feeling most of the people here, live on the West Coast. As most of the dog food brands mentioned I have never heard of. We live in the Deep South, and the most exotic brand you can find ( and I don't mean in the supermarket ) is Science Diet or IAMS. Princess usually gets Purina Lamb and Rice mixed with some Caesar, which is the only comercial food she will eat by itself. It is much too expensive for our budget however.

If anyone knows where any of these "exotic" brands you mention can be found. I would be glad to try them. Outside of Alpo and Purina, you don't find much here other than sold at the vets and thats where you find the Science Diet stuff.

Thanks


----------



## heat_2008 (Feb 10, 2009)

Gizm0 said:


> I've read that too but it does not really concern me too much. Its more of an issue for larger breed dogs. Also a canines natural diet is almost 100% grainless. When do you see a dog in the wild eating corn or wheat?


Wolves eat deer, deer eat grass and such. Wolves eat grass and such. 

I feed my puppy Innova puppy food, I'll probably switch to Evo when she's older.


----------



## newnew816 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Brass air fittings*

Brass air fittings


Now that is a lot of brass air fittings http://www.liangdianup.com/subpages/airfitting_1.htm there is just about every type 
of air fitting that you could want. Wholesale prices too. I guess these could be used as small water pipe fitting also. I 
used some of the parts to make my babington wvo burner.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Brass air fittings*

I went from Wellness Core Ocean to California Natural Chicken & Rice Meal 

Half of you feed the BEST EP, Innova, Orijen to name a few the others that you feed Dimands, Hills, & Purina

I recommend you looking at these sites 
Dog Food Project

Get the Facts: What's Really in Pet food

Pet Food Additives to Avoid

What ingredients should I avoid in my pet's food?


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Kennydawg said:


> Our "Princess" who is twelve, and almost toothless has to eat canned food.
> 
> She is very fussy, and we have a hard time getting her to eat. She always wants "people food", and most of it is not really any good for her. My folks spoiled her, and my Dad used to give her chocolate, which I know is supposed to be poison for dogs. Well, that dog would be long dead by now, if it were. However I do think that was a main reason for her teeth being in the shape they were in.
> 
> ...


Pretty much all of the "exotic" brands have websites where you can use the store locator to see if anyone in your area sells them. Usually independent retailers will sell them. But some of the larger chains have a select few. Go to www.dogfoodanalysis.com and look under reviews. There you'll find more of the "exotic" brands you're looking for. The higher the number, the better the food.


----------

